# The Gan Ghuen



## white dragon (Feb 26, 2006)

My name is  Mario the Resp.Leg A.D.A.C.  (academy ) my site is http://www.adacschool.com  to Italy I would want to exchange my experiences with you for the passion that sees neighbors to us!
using the translator


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk~!

I've moved your post to Meet n' Greet so more people can say hello

Enjoy the board~!

~Tess
-MT Assist. Administrator=


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hello from America and Martial Talk
Lokk around and happy posting
Terry


----------



## MJS (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!! Enjoy your stay and please ask any questions you may have!

Mike


----------



## Gemini (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Mario! Glad to have you with us!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome and Enjoy! :wavey:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to Martial talk.
Sean Wold


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome, white dragon. :asian:


----------



## white dragon (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank you to everybody for your welcome to me.I hope to be on a level with your site.
Be patient because I'm using the translator.
Good bye
Mario


----------



## still learning (Feb 27, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums....Aloha


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  It's a nice group of people here, so don't worry so much.  Happy Posting!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 28, 2006)

Benvenuto al MartialTalk, Mario. Spero che vi godiate qui.


----------



## Cujo (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT, I look forward to your posts.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 1, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the boards.

V/R

Rick


----------



## white dragon (Mar 4, 2006)

I practice and teach Nin.do and self defence they are to disposition in case of demands! 
hello
Mario


----------

